# moving to dubai with kids and need housing advice



## luckyizzy1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Moving to Dubai with kids ages 13,11 and 9. kIds are american and will go to AS Dubai. Where do families from AS Dubai tend to live? I´d like to live in area where kids classmates might live as they are used to compound life from living in Doha. Does anyone live in Arabian Ranches or is that too far from the school?

Also my kids are soccer fanatics. Any good soccer schools for kids? 

We have a dog... any good vet and pet grooming suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanking you in advance for the advice.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

luckyizzy1 said:


> Moving to Dubai with kids ages 13,11 and 9. kIds are american and will go to AS Dubai. Where do families from AS Dubai tend to live? I´d like to live in area where kids classmates might live as they are used to compound life from living in Doha. Does anyone live in Arabian Ranches or is that too far from the school?
> 
> Also my kids are soccer fanatics. Any good soccer schools for kids?
> 
> ...


I'm sure lots of ASD students live in Arabian Ranches. It's not too far from the school at all. Maybe a 10 minute drive (once you get out of the AR compound which can take a while). 

There's lots of options for soccer/football too. You might want to check out the Manchester United School for that. A friend's kids go there and love it.

Good luck.


----------



## luckyizzy1 (Mar 7, 2011)

justlooking said:


> I'm sure lots of ASD students live in Arabian Ranches. It's not too far from the school at all. Maybe a 10 minute drive (once you get out of the AR compound which can take a while).
> 
> There's lots of options for soccer/football too. You might want to check out the Manchester United School for that. A friend's kids go there and love it.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the advice!!


----------

